# I made something for me!!!



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

I made this cane because I am going to need it in the future. It's made of cherry and I finished it with natural Watco then a coat of renaissance wax.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Well done!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I better make me one of those too. Good idea, always be prepared,thinking ahead.

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

nice...
very nice...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> I better make me one of those too. Good idea, always be prepared,thinking ahead.
> 
> Herb


oh no you don't Herb...
you're old codger side will show and you'll start beating some of us amongst the head and shoulders...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Herb Stoops said:


> I better make me one of those too. Good idea, always be prepared,thinking ahead.
> 
> Herb


Herb , considering where you live you should make one that's shoots a bullet . Anyone could pull it off ,you could


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

TheCableGuy said:


> Herb , considering where you live you should make one that's shoots a bullet . Anyone could pull it off ,you could


Excellent idea, Rick, lot of good plans out there for that.

https://duckduckgo.com/?q=cane+guns...52/view_large/Canegun_ad_v2slx.jpg?1343163056 :smile::smile:

Herb


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Herb Stoops said:


> Excellent idea, Rick, lot of good plans out there for that.
> 
> https://duckduckgo.com/?q=cane+guns...52/view_large/Canegun_ad_v2slx.jpg?1343163056 :smile::smile:
> 
> Herb


Too cool . People may ask you why there's a laser site on your cane though lol


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Already made me a cane and planing another one soon. Don't really like the first one.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Looks real nice Herb.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

does a world class banana split count as making something for yourself???


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

.410ga should be about right for close encounters? One handed.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

A few years ago several members made canes with saw handles, they were quite popular and very easy to use.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Mike said:


> A few years ago several members made canes with saw handles, they were quite popular and very easy to use.


I remember seeing those, can't remember where now. Unique idea.

https://duckduckgo.com/?q=hand+saw+handle+canes&t=ffsb&iax=1&ia=images

Herb


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> .410ga should be about right for close encounters? One handed.


Yup, that would work just fine with those new Personal Defense rounds. full of buckshot and washers.

Herb


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Very nice...yup...410 sounds right...


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

...and while we're at it, how about adding some sort of hidden knife at the bottom of the cane? 

This sounds like a fun exercise, might have to make me one of these. :smile:


----------



## koolrebel (Aug 25, 2015)

Very nice cane I'm sure you'll get lots of comment from friends and associates wherever you go


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

TheCableGuy said:


> Herb , considering where you live you should make one that's shoots a bullet . Anyone could pull it off ,you could


Only one problem with cane guns...they get you a federal prison sentence and a hefty fine. 

With that said, very nice Don.


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Stick486 said:


> does a world class banana split count as making something for yourself???


That's for sure.


----------

